# mosquito this weekend...



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

just wondering what the wather should be like heading into the weekend. anyone know what the ice will be like for saturday? any info helps... thanks guys
kast


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Dont know about Lindas but should be good. We got snow comin so itll get tough by the end of it draggin sleds.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

Tonight
Feb 4


Cloudy

N/A
25°

0%





High not valid after 2pm
Fri
Feb 5


Snow Shower

32°
24°

70%



32°F

Sat
Feb 6


AM Snow Showers

24°
13°

40%



24°F
walked around on there today stayed 3 hours marked 6 fish total... so we left and went to a pond and had fun. the ice to me coming from linda's maybe thinner but i went out from the west side of the bridge, parking lot. nice 7'' of ice. u can see the paths people has made...


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

alright thanks guys, sounds good. yeah i thought going out of Linda's would be risky like usual, so we will probably just park on off the causeway and head out from there. should be nice. 
kast


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

leavin now. see ya on the water! blue fish trap at the bouy line. dressed in woodland camo, hollar at me if you are out! would be nice to put some faces to some names. will post results later. see ya and be safe out there.


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

yeah please post your results. im not going until tomorrow and sunday but good luck and yes be safe.
kast


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

cast went out this afternoon around the cemetary area.....fished around 10 feet with no secess......guys around didnt get much either.............good luck!


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

thanks for the report


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

fishing sucked at the bouy line, 3 crappie in 8 hrs.


----------



## Shorefishin (Mar 27, 2009)

Keep the Reports coming. Ive been planning a "night bite" trip for a while and just want to make sure the snow didn't deteriorate the ice. Planned on heading out from the paths from the causeway to the buoy line. 

Any fresh updates on ice condition from today would be fantastic.

Enjoy and be safe.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

If you are traveling any distance to fish Mosquito ..travel could be very interesting...Then when you get there you may have to shovel a place to park..For some reason if any kind of a storm comes through Northeast Ohio Mosquito get it big time..Rain or Snow...Just looking out the window would make me stay home.....JIM.....CL....


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

" Ill Be On the Water" Snow or no snow! Went off Linda's yesterday. Ice isnt safe. We crossed the far crack at the duck blind. You could see air movin. Did make ALOT of ice though. Main lake at 8in. Got a few fish in 12fow. Lost a couple nice ones at dusk. Hit 30 perch and a couple crapps. Fished both ends.


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

thanks for the report JIG. i went off the causeway (7 inches of ice about a foot off land) and was only out for about an hour checking things out for tomorrow. plenty of ice, but also plenty of wind which made it pretty cold without a shanty. im heading out all day tomorrow with ccultrona12 til about 5 to get back for the game. any other reports?
kast


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Drove from suffield 2 my bro's in deerfield, he had 2' of snow & i dont meen drifts.From there we ate at the circle 4 b fast, made it 2 skeet by 9:00,got fishin by 9:30, fished till 2:00, caught 20 nice crappies& 2 eyes, didnt want 2 leave but bro had 2 dig his way out of drive 4 our superbowl fish frie 4 sun...Lot of fun 4 few out on skeet 2 day!


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

how much snow on the ice? thanks


----------



## Shorefishin (Mar 27, 2009)

Offshore Limits said:


> how much snow on the ice? thanks


Off the causeway out its not too bad. The snow is blowing around so you will see anywhere from 3"-8" of snow. The first 10 or so feet from the rocks on the ice was slushy so be prepared.

fished 430-8 only 1 crappie. slow slow day


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Joined my brother at buoy line this evening around 4 pm. TOUGH drag. Took me a half hour to go from lot to where we fished .4 mile out. Fishing was slow today. He was out from morning an only had a few crappies with a bonus 30" northern. I only caught a few small crappies and one 10" keeper crappie. Heard a lot of "shoulda been here yesterdays" in lot and out on the ice. Sounded like a lot of people limited on walleyes and did well on crappies Friday. Will try off the causeway tomorrow morning. Good luck everyone.


----------



## buckipicker (Jan 8, 2008)

Fished the buoy line this morning 7:30 to 12:30. Ended with 2 walleye, 2 crappie and 3 perch all on deadstick minnows. 7" black ice, 5" snow with a layer of slush underneath. If you go out follow the snowmobile trail, it will make walking much easier. No problem getting out from the buoy line parking lot.


----------

